# staghorn



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I am fairly certain I have stag-horn algae. It looks a lot like the pictures in the AlgaeFinder. When I first noticed it it was growing in my Java moss. Since I am new to plants (especially mosses) for the aquarium I wasn't sure that it was an algae. In fact I thought it was the moss branching out and that it would fill in to look like the rest of the moss. Well that turned out wrong. Then later I was looking at the AlgaeFinder to see what I could do about my green spot algae and I found the stag-horn info. Now that I know what I have I am afraid I may have let it get out of hand. Is it likely that the stag-horn will kill of my Java moss? There is about 3x as much stag-horn as there is Java moss. Would it be easier to just pull it all out or is there a chance that I can save the moss? I just received my fertilizers from Gregg Watson and have started dosing the EI method. I will be doing a lot of scrubbing this weekend and a 50% watter change.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Up your CO2 to 30ppm & it will go away.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Tanks John P. I am still trying to dial my CO2 in. My goal is between 30ppm and 40ppm.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you tested your macros? I'd be willing to bet they're a bit low.... 

Remove what you can, up your ferts, fix any co2 issues, and you'll be all set. It looks bad, but it's easy to beat if you know how.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

HI Cavan, No I haven't tested for anything as I don't have a test kit and my LFS only tests Ph, KH, CH, KNO3, and KNO2. However, I imagine that they are extremely low as I just got my ferts from Gregg Watson. I started dosing on wed. I will scrub all the walls of my tank tomorrow and manually remove as much algae as I can. I will then begin my first full cycle of EI dosing. The tank has been planted for about 3 weeks.

I may have planted the tank a wee bit early but I had been collecting all the required bits and pieces for 4 months. I was chomping at the bit to have watter in the tank. Once that was done I couldn't resist the plants  . I think I have everything I need now except the test kits, fish, fish food, and more plants.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Before you clean the glass turn off your filter to keep the Green Dust or Green Spot and Staghorn from getting blown around the tank by the filter. 

After the manual removal of the algae do your water change and add the ferts to the tank. Work on stabilizing the CO2 also. These steps will go a long way towards keeping the tank algae free.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the advice MatPat. When do I turn the filter back on? Am I suppose to leave it off only while I clean or do I leave it off for a longer period of time (like the rest of the day or a week)?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

frozenoak said:


> Thanks for the advice MatPat. When do I turn the filter back on? Am I suppose to leave it off only while I clean or do I leave it off for a longer period of time (like the rest of the day or a week)?


You're more than welcome! Turn the filter off while you clean and do the water change. Once you have the tank filled up, or mostly filled up, turn the filter back on.

Leaving the filter off helps keep the algae from blowing around the tank as much. This is mainly for the dust and spot type algaes you get on the glass but can be helpful for other types too.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats pretty much how I have to do it since I have an overflow for the filter intake.

Thanks again,
dale


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Before you clean the glass turn off your filter to keep the Green Dust or Green Spot and Staghorn from getting blown around the tank by the filter.
> 
> After the manual removal of the algae do your water change and add the ferts to the tank. Work on stabilizing the CO2 also. These steps will go a long way towards keeping the tank algae free.


I wonder if you have tried this method Matt?  I recall a 55 gallon that has just a little bit of green dust algae.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

hahaha, nope, if it is water change time yes. If not, I just put a diatom filter on the 55g when it gets the green dust/spot which has been pretty often here lately.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I went from having staghorn and green spot to green watter so bad I cant tell if I have either of the other two. Only thing I have done differently is add ferts. 

I did a 50% WC on Saturday, added 1/2 tsp KNO3 and 1/8 KH2PO4. Sunday I added 1/8tsp CSM+B. Yesterday I added macros and today I added micros again. 

I read the thread on using Willow branches so when I am out on my hike this weekend (happy labor day!!) I will scavenge a couple of those to try.

On a good note: as I peer through the green fog I can see plants that have to have doubled in size. :shock: In one week is this possible?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think some more info would be helpful:

- tank size
- lighting and light period
- heavily planted?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I added my tank to the signature so I don't have to retype it for every thread. I will add more info as I gather it. The info listed is what I have memorized. 

The tank is lightly planted. I was going to let it grow in but Tom recommended against it. I have 4 ottos in the tank and quite a few snails (they are happily breading). The temp is rather high also (around 85F) I am looking into a method for reducing the heat.

I am sure that these algae problems will go away once I have everything I intend to get. I may be a little to patient with the tank and I plan to let everything run its course. 

One question I have about the green water is its effect on the fish. Will the fish have problems in green water?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, it won't harm them.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

In that case I will just carry on as planed. I will, however, add more plants and possibly do larger water changes.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

frozenoak said:


> ...The temp is rather high also (around 85F)...
> One question I have about the green water is its effect on the fish. Will the fish have problems in green water?


Green water can greatly affect the oxygen level. High temperature will also reduce dissolved oxygen.
Please let me know if you tried willow. It helped me to get rid of GW. Now I keep it in my breeding tank and in my daphnia tanks.
picture:
http://www.eremenko.com/plants/images/willow_daphnia.jpg


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

The GW went away just before I got some willow but then it came back. I have placed those willow branches in the water now but I fear they may be to old. They have been in the water for about 4 days or so, so they may not have had a chance to recuperate. I will let you know if it works. If not I will go get some fresh branches and try again.

Thanks,
dale


----------

